# Can I feed my ponies raw sprouts, cabbage etc?



## SpruceRI (20 March 2007)

Just thinking as I'm chopping the veg for tea, is it OK to feed them raw veg?  They get the carrot and parsnip already.  Seems a shame to chuck the tough bits if a hungry horse can eat it!


----------



## 121272MDV (20 March 2007)

no cabbage!! lol was always told by my uncle uncooked cabbage was very bad for you, weather its right or not i have no clue 
	
	
		
		
	


	




sprouts i wouldnt no lol


----------



## Cobland (20 March 2007)

Definitely not cabbage, i looked into that. They can be given a little lettuce, and potato peelings.

Heard of warmer countries giving their horses melons etc to cool them down!


----------



## Pancakes (20 March 2007)

i wouldn't but i do feed my pony bananas (wait till there well ripe), pears, oranges, swede and peaches.
he eats more fruit and veg than me. lol


----------



## sammy69 (20 March 2007)

arent potatos posinous to horses though????


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

OMG  i feed merlin sprout,  cabbage, brocolli, swede, parsnips  and carrots etc all the time.... he is still alive and well but now i am concerned at the reason for not feeding it????

I would never feed lettuce (no nutritional value and causes rabbits to bloat!!!) or potatos as I thought they were poisonous or at least they are  for sheep and goats.  Also if there are any stray bits in the cabbage etc that the local nursing home save for me he leaves them..... hence they must be dangerous (at least he thinks so)!!

Please enlighten  me as to why cabbage is bad


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

Oh and the outside of cauliflowers!!!  Or whole ones if he is lucky........ or unlucky????


----------



## Christmas_Kate (20 March 2007)

Nope, potatoes are meant to be bad for horses. 
Ours gets carrots, swede and parsnips. 

Just to add another one  in...can horses be fed tomatos?


----------



## Cobland (20 March 2007)

Had read lots of websites that cabbage is poisonious to horses, so refused to give it to mine.

Vet told me potato peelings are fine in small portions, i dont give lettuce to mine, but ones at the yard give their horses


----------



## SpruceRI (20 March 2007)

I also thought potatoes were poisonous??  Are cabbage and sprouts etc also of will they make the neds ill?


----------



## Cobland (20 March 2007)

A lot of potato is poisonous, mine get potato peelings the odd time, never ever did them any harm


----------



## berry (20 March 2007)

I feed my neddy all types she regulary has sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, parsnips, swedes, and celeric never done her any harm!!
I have never fed her any part of a potatoe though as I was always told that the raw skins contain arsnic (sp) dont know if thats true but they dont taste nice anyway lol.


----------



## Cobland (20 March 2007)

Vet says a small amount every so often will not do any harm, i heard others in the yard done it and asked the vet as i didnt want to cause any harm to my lot.

They get carrots, turnips, parsnips and the odd apple


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

I'm feelin better...... keep going cobland!!!!


----------



## Bex7 (20 March 2007)

Bert gets carrots, swede, apples, pears, oranges, berries.

A friend tried tomatoes once but they didn't take them...... either didn't like them or knew something we didn't


----------



## SpruceRI (20 March 2007)

Might try my neds on oranges and bananas instead then!


----------



## Hattikins (20 March 2007)

Fiddler gets apples, carrots, peaches, nectarines, water melon and very occasionally a grape or two

are grapes bad for horses???


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

Have just googled 'cabbage poisonous to horses' and it came up with a load of stuff about Skunk Cabbage which is a plant not a normal cabbage!!!

Wonder if there has been cofusion??


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

Grapes are very bad for dogs!!!!

But mine loves them..... suicide schnauzer!!  He doesnt get them though!!


----------



## Cobland (20 March 2007)

Ive only owned my horse since december and i really get in a panic over what she gets, got the vet on speed dial lol.

Oh didnt know about oranges etc, got a few here, might try them.

My gypsy cob would eat anything, was munching some jellybeans and dropped two, she had them gobbled up before i could retrieve them, also she loves chicken and ham sandwiches.

On that point, how good/bad is bread?


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

Think bread is ok in small quantities.... like not a loaf at  a time!!!

But with my history, I should take that with a pinch of salt (which I believe can also be quite good for them)!!!


----------



## Sooty (20 March 2007)

Ours get Brussels sprouts peelings, parsnip and carrot peelings, broccoli stalks, cabbage stalks and outer leaves - pretty  much all veg apart from potatoes. They are also very partial to a banana...


----------



## merlinsquest (20 March 2007)

Go sooty, go sooty, go sooty....... feelin so good now I can go to bed...... started to think merlin would be legs in the air tomorrow :-(

Cabbage makes their breath stink though...... not to mention the car when its been in there a couple of hours though.....................green face here!!!!


----------



## Cobland (20 March 2007)

Going to try my mare with a small bit of orange tomorrow, shes a gutsy and would eat anything!

Vet said a whole potato is bad for them, but some peelings will not harm them. Maes been getting a little amount every so often since december and shes no worse for wear.

Woman at the stables has been feeding it to her horse for years and her horse is grand.

Now my mare does get garlic salt, it dont smell too nice either!


----------



## Sooty (21 March 2007)

Mine thinks she loves them, but she just grabs any that dorp on the floor then hides them in her bed...


----------



## alfirules (21 March 2007)

i feed my pony sprouts, carrots, cabbage, swede, parsnips, apples and broccoli stalks. im worried now, is cabbage poisonous to horses??


----------



## sloulou (21 March 2007)

Potatoes contain glycoalkaloids which are toxic compounds (to humans, dogs and horses).  Now I can understand that a vet might say a few peelings won't do any harm - but why feed them?  They won't do any good either?  Sorry - just wondering  
	
	
		
		
	


	






This site has a list of things that are bad to feed horses as ever with the internet, who knows how accurate but here you go:
http://horses.about.com/od/basiccare/a/feedingtreats.htm

Notice cabbage is on the list too.


----------



## merlinsquest (21 March 2007)

Ooooh I wish they would say why cabbage is bad for them..... I cant think why except perhaps if they are not used to it it could give them wind.......... no change there though!!!


----------

